# Cool Tortoise wall paper



## Julius25 (Jan 26, 2013)

just to share this cool picture i found on the web


----------



## bigred (Jan 26, 2013)

Julius25 said:


> just to share this cool picture i found on the web



I should order some and wallpaper my whole bedroom and wait for the wife to come home and SURPRISE.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awesome..... thank you for sharing....


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 26, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!!
thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool, I use it for my office laptop now. Help me reduce the stress


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy to share with you all 
Great idea the wallpaper for the bedroom  !!!


----------



## Rambo (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats some HIGH humidity that tortoise got there lol


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly awesome love it


----------



## Ansh (Jan 29, 2013)

Really good!

Carrying the weight of the world!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 29, 2013)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## Paulo (Jan 29, 2013)

Julius25 said:


>



this is my new wallpaper at work for my computer


----------

